# Liquid Soap ( BASE )



## emodinkov (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi there :wave: . Im new here and i wanna your help 

I buy this http://www.stephensonpersonalcare.com/products/organic/organic-liquid-castile . And im wonder what i must do with him? What oils to add? What thickners to add? What EO... maybe lavender?

Just give me some points to go!


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2014)

It says it can be thickened with salt.  You would add whatever EOs you want.  Just be careful of your percentages of EOs.

I can't help you on how much salt, as I have never used that product.  

You do know you can make your own soap like that from scratch, right?


----------



## emodinkov (Dec 15, 2014)

Susie said:


> It says it can be thickened with salt.  You would add whatever EOs you want.  Just be careful of your percentages of EOs.
> 
> I can't help you on how much salt, as I have never used that product.
> 
> You do know you can make your own soap like that from scratch, right?



Hi and thx for the fast reply :clap:

I know that but i will test the base now :-D . I have 2 litre from this product and.... let's test begun.

Can I add water? To make more.... and will be cheap for me.


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2014)

Hand made soap(true soap without detergents) is thin enough.  You do not want to thin it any more unless you are using a foamer bottle.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 15, 2014)

Aye - you speak of adding salt to make it thicker, but then want to add water to make it thinner.....................maybe just add in the scent and use it


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 15, 2014)

Ditto what Susie and Gent said. 

If it were me, I would not add any extra water to it at all. It looks like they have it at the perfect dilution/viscosity to be able to mix with scents and to still be able to thicken it up again in case any of the scents thin it out too much (which can happen). Besides, if you add to much water, things may backfire on you- i.e., you may risk contamination and be in need of adding a preservative, which would incur more expense for you.

As Susie said, be careful of the percentages of EO that you use. They all come with usage rates, and you don't want to go overboard them.

If you need to thicken it with salt, make a 20% salt solution out of 20 grams salt and 80 mL distilled water, and add it drop by drop until your preferred thickness is reached. Don't go overboard, though, because if you add too much salt solution, it will actually start to get thinner. 


IrishLass


----------



## emodinkov (Dec 16, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Aye - you speak of adding salt to make it thicker, but then want to add water to make it thinner.....................maybe just add in the scent and use it



After I add EО, soap is changed . Becomes very liquid or very thick . So I asked what to thicken and what to do it more liquid .... 

@IrishLass, tnx for the reply. Will help me! 

Separately, I am wondering if I could enter inside some oils such as Argan , Macadamia ?
What % EO to add? 0.5? 1? 2?
And last question  . Can you give me some good sites, youtube or anything for liquid soap, base and EO in those soap. And read it.... and hope to not ask stupid questions haha


----------



## Susie (Dec 16, 2014)

You need to contact the manufacturer or vendor of the EO to figure out the safe usage rates.  Also contact the manufacturer or vendor of the base for whether you can add oils or not.  I have never used soap base like that.  

You can also use Google just as well as I can, so you can look the videos up for yourself up for yourself.  Those are not stupid questions, but you should have done your research before buying the product.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 18, 2014)

emodinkov said:


> Separately, I am wondering if I could enter inside some oils such as Argan , Macadamia ?




Yes, you can add extra oils (I do it all the time with my own liquid soap formulas), but you'll need to add an emulsifier along with the oil so that the oil will not separate out of the mix. I myself use Polysorbate 80 (PS80) for this task. 

I would try adding only 1% extra oil as per of the weight of the soap, and add about half of the oil's weight in Polysorbate 80 (to start). You may have to adjust the amount of Polysorbate 80 depending on how well the oil is mixing into the soap. 

If you don't use an emulsifier, the oil will separate out and form an oil slick on top of the soap.

IrishLass


----------

